# Fancy Mint Purple Tutorial



## makeupMOMMA (May 2, 2008)

Hi there my fellow beauties!

I know it's not a visual tutorial as those are the most helpful, but even though small tykes keep my minutes tight, I still wanted to contribute the contents of this look in case anyone wanted to recreate this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Please let me know if this still works for ya!

Aloha,
Mrs. Lynne

*Brushes You'll Need:*


MAC 252 (or 242)
 
MAC 239 
MAC 222 (or 224) 
MAC 219 
*Eye Products You'll Need:*


Jardin Aires pigment 
Steamy e/s 
Nocturnelle e/s 
Carbon e/s 
Shroom e/s (or highlighter of your choice) 
Beige-ing s/s 
Blacktrack f/l 
Graphblack Technakohl
 
*Additional Items:*


MAC FIX+ for foiling 
* How To Get The Look:
*

Foil Jardin Aires pigment with FIX+ over the lid (MAC 252). 
Smooth Steamy e/s over Jardin Aires pigment (MAC 239). 
Blend the Steamy e/s edges with Jardin Aires pigment in the crease (MAC 222).
 
Add Nocturnelle e/s to the outer lid (MAC 239). 
Follow through by blending Nocturnelle e/s into the crease concentrating it in the outer half (MAC 222).
 
Starting from the very outer corner of the lid, create more depth with Carbon e/s by drawing a line only to 1/3 of the outer crease and blending it outwards (MAC 219). 
Apply Beige-ing s/s to lower lashline. Will act as a base for eyeshadow.
 
Line the entire lower lashline with Nocturnelle e/s and just the outer lower lashline with Carbon e/s (MAC 219).
 
Highlight at any moment during this process then finish the look off by lining eyes (upper lashline and waterline) pairing it with false eyelashes (optional), a plum blush, and nude lips. 
(all MAC unless otherwise stated)*

FACE
*Monistat Chafing Relief Powder-Gel (187SE)Studio Finish Concealer NW35 (224)
Studio Fix Fluid NC42 (187SE)
Buff'd Setting Powder in Earthen (188)
Feeling Beauty Powder Blush (129)
Shadester/Lightsweep Sculpt & Shape Powder (169, 129)

*BROWS*
STILA Brow Set (266)

*EYES*
UDPP
Jardin Aires w/ FIX+ (lid, crease - 252, 222)
Steamy e/s (lid -  239)
Nocturnelle e/s (outer lid, crease, lower lashline - 239, 222, 219)
Carbon e/s (outer crease, outer lower lashline - 219)
Shroom e/s (highlight - 239)
Beige-ing s/s (base for lower lashline)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline - 208)
Graphblack Technakohl (waterline)
Prep & Prime Lash & Covergirl Lash Blast
NYX Fabulous Lashes #123

*LIPS*
NYX Rea (under)
NYX Thalia (over)


----------



## fashionette (May 2, 2008)

You look lovely!
Thanks for the tut


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 2, 2008)

that _was _pretty fuckin' fancy.

nice tut overall and a lovely look


----------

